# Telephone scam



## NLCC (May 19, 2016)

For a few days now I have received telephone calls from 932676703. I would pick up the receiver and no one would answer, so I replaced the handset. Today, however, someone answered and told me that they were a group of lawyers working for the local electrical company and that I owed them (the company) some 700 Euros in power bills from 2014 and appertaining to a house that I had sold in 2002. I quietly told the person that could not be possible and that I would be contacting my lawyers as a result. I would not enter into any further conversation with them and that my lawyers would be in contact with them. I am fluent in Spanish and so all this was carried out in Spanish. I have since researched this number and have found that it is quite a well known scam here in Spain and targeting the non-Spanish speakers and ex pats in particular. Please be aware of this and do not call this number or enter into any conversations with them at all. Be safe.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

NLCC said:


> For a few days now I have received telephone calls from 932676703. I would pick up the receiver and no one would answer, so I replaced the handset. Today, however, someone answered and told me that they were a group of lawyers working for the local electrical company and that I owed them (the company) some 700 Euros in power bills from 2014 and appertaining to a house that I had sold in 2002. I quietly told the person that could not be possible and that I would be contacting my lawyers as a result. I would not enter into any further conversation with them and that my lawyers would be in contact with them. I am fluent in Spanish and so all this was carried out in Spanish. I have since researched this number and have found that it is quite a well known scam here in Spain and targeting the non-Spanish speakers and ex pats in particular. Please be aware of this and do not call this number or enter into any conversations with them at all. Be safe.


They tried this with me and I basically just told them to stick it where the sun doesn't shine


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

They tend to target everyone here not just expats, a quick google search finds they bother everyone.
I had something similar ages ago but never answered the phone and after a quick search uncovered what was going on, companies illegally sell their debt to collection agencies and often all they have to go on is a phone number which may of been someone elses before you had the number. Sometimes the debt is legit and other times it is for somebody else but they will still chase you believing you are lieing to them.

Honestly unless there is anything to it ignore them, forget the lawyers and block the number.
As far as I know bullying people over the phone is not the correct way to go about retrieving debt.
Worry about it when you get a beurofax or something official in the post or hand delivered.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

These things are common, I've had called

"vete a tomar por ****" are the words you should say to them and then replace the receiver!


----------



## nosreme (May 16, 2016)

Luckily, I've never encountered this before. Well, I'll just ready up then I guess.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Is there somewhere to report such callers? I keep getting calls from a pet insurance company, not a scam but I've told them time and time again I'm not interested.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Is there somewhere to report such callers? I keep getting calls from a pet insurance company, not a scam but I've told them time and time again I'm not interested.


I used to get lots of unsolicited sales calls. Then I registered with https://www.listarobinson.es/ & they stopped


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> I used to get lots of unsolicited sales calls. Then I registered with https://www.listarobinson.es/ & they stopped


I will take a look at that , thanks!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

We had a problem with unsolicited sales calls when we had a land line. 

With a land line your name is in the telephone directory. Our surname begins with A so is near the beginning of the book and my husband's name is obviously English so anyone wanting to try and sell to English people would phone us at all times of the day - up until quite late at night.

We now only have mobile phones and the problem has stopped.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

DunWorkin said:


> We had a problem with unsolicited sales calls when we had a land line.
> 
> With a land line your name is in the telephone directory. Our surname begins with A so is near the beginning of the book and my husband's name is obviously English so anyone wanting to try and sell to English people would phone us at all times of the day - up until quite late at night.
> 
> We now only have mobile phones and the problem has stopped.


I agree with you. We have never had a landline and very rarely get unsolicited calls on our mobiles. When we do you can usually tell as they are obviously those automatically dialled calls when there is nobody on the other end immediately the call is answered, so we just end the call straight away.


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

I have call blockers on my mobiles and landlines both in the UK and Spain. They are preloaded with hundreds of these numbers and if the odd one does get through you can add it manually.


----------

